# Worst Nightmare:Dog ate a sock =(



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

My 4 month old German Shepherd is a little land shark and she loves eating anything and everything . 2 days ago I noticed she stopped wanting to eat anything , didn't really put too much thought into it , because this has happened before . But then I noticed her acting slow and lethargic , which is really unusual for her . 

Well yesterday I took her to the vet because I thought she might have contracted Parvo , did the test and she was neg . So then we decided to do a X-ray and she appeared to have a obstruction in her intestine . 

From there we took her to a 24 hour animal hospital because the vet would be closed that night , the animal hospital ended up quoting us about 8,000!! I walked out of there , and told them id take my chances somewhere else because there was no way I could pay that .

The puppy is ok right now , but she is very skinny and dehydrated. I will be taking her to local vets this morn hopefully to find a more reasonable prices . 

Please be careful with anything on the floor and don't let this nightmare happen to you . Wish us luck , I will keep everyone posted on her condition . Thank you


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no! I hope everything 'comes out' alright.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I had this happen with my Weim 4 times! socks, hair ties and womens underware....All of those times it started with him vomiting and such and after a trip to the vet a blockage each time, we were fortunate that each of these times he was able to pass it with a barrium enima and not need the opperation. I really hope he is able to pass it, I feel so bad for your little guy :0(


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

and please, keep us posted! I know I will for sure being praying for your little girl and checking back hoping she's ok.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope your little one is okay!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little pup - I think a lot of us have had similar experiences, and try as we might they always seem to find the one item we have neglected to put away..... I hope you are able to find help soon for your little "shark". Our Conor used to get into everything too, and swallowed a sock on more than one occasion - fortunately, he threw both of them back up, so no trip to the ER was necessary. Fingers and paws crossed for you, we will be looking for good news ......
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh no, i'm sorry to hear that. Keep us posted and I hope it all turns out afforable for you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If your puppy has a total obstruction and is not eating or drinking she will die without surgical intervention. Please look into care credit to pay for the surgery. 

ETA: Unfortunately this is very common, especially in gsds and labs. I really hope you find a vet that will work with you!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

BowWowMeow said:


> If your puppy has a total obstruction and is not eating or drinking she will die without surgical intervention. Please look into care credit to pay for the surgery.
> 
> ETA: Unfortunately this is very common, especially in gsds and labs. I really hope you find a vet that will work with you!


Yep, so true! These things always happen on the weekends. When my former ACD had a piece of cow hoof lodged in her stomach it was $1500 between the E-Vet and my regular Vet who did the surgery. Lily survived this episode, she died a few years later from intestinal lymphoma.

I have also had my current ACD have a couple of partial blockages from eating things she wasn't supposed to. My GSD Lexi has scared me some too but she has not required hospitalization.

Don't hesitate to take your dog in, it could be life or death! I hope she will be ok.

Kristina


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Try a barium enema it worked twice when my lab ate my underwear while my DH was on puppy duty. Do it outside of course and if it doesn't come out invest in some pedialyte for hydration until Monday when you can go to your normal vet. Some vets will take a portion down and work with you on payment plans


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

OUCH!!! im sorry that really sucks.... but to be honest i wouldn't be able to pay that much cash either... maybe you could start a fund around your area to help? i wish you and your pup well, but under those circumstances i really couldn't tell you what i would do.. probably something i really wish i wouldn't have to

good luck and stay strong


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You really need to make a decision regarding veterinary care. 

Intestinal Obstruction and Gastrointestinal Foreign Bodies in Dogs on MedicineNet



> An intestinal obstruction can be partial or complete. Partial obstructions cause intermittent vomiting and/or diarrhea, which tend to occur over several weeks. Complete obstructions produce sudden abdominal pain and vomiting that continues without relief. When the blockage is in the upper small bowel, the vomiting may be projectile. Blockages in the lower GI tract cause abdominal distension and the vomiting of brown, fecal-smelling material. Dogs with complete obstruction pass no stool or gas.
> 
> *Intestinal strangulation occurs when the obstruction interferes with the blood supply to the bowel. Within hours the bowel becomes gangrenous. The dog's condition deteriorates rapidly (see Peritonitis).
> *
> ...


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Try a barium enema it worked twice when my lab ate my underwear while my DH was on puppy duty. Do it outside of course and if it doesn't come out invest in some pedialyte for hydration until Monday when you can go to your normal vet. Some vets will take a portion down and work with you on payment plans


a barium enema is mainly used for fluoroscopy to see the lining of the intestinal tract and find exactly where the blockage is... as far as i know (im a retired radiology tech) barium wouldn't be ideal to remove a blockage, at best they could do a saline enema to enlarge the large intestine, to a point, but a whole sock most likely wouldn't even pass the ileum (area where the small intestine joins the large intestine) the best way to look at the small intestine is through oral ingestion of barium and even then thats mainly to look at the stomach lining.. (also depending on the size of the sock, if it was mine, a size 13, it wouldn't even pass the pyloric sphincter) they may be able to perform endoscopy to remove the sock if its still in the stomach... other then that they may have to an endoscopic surgery to cut the intestine to remove the object (this would be the expensive part) and if there is a large perforation of the intestine, they may have to remove parts of the intestine... but all these depend of where the sock is, how big it is, and if the peristalsis has stopped (the intestines are very delicate, even a hard punch to the stomach or a small cut in the intestine could halt peristalsis causing even more blockage )

how big was the sock?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't stop thinking about this...I hope she is ok right now!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Your right saline enema OTC,lol and it may help it sure did my lab. Honestly it can't hurt to try until Monday


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Your right saline enema OTC,lol and it may help it sure did my lab. Honestly it can't hurt to try until Monday


well if you do it by vet, the enema tube will inflate to pressurize and extend the large intestine to let out extra waste, if you use a "douche" (pardon my explanation) style enema then you will only clear out a small portion and it will not pressurize and inject the fluid further up the intestine.. but it wouldn't hurt any i suppose... but like i said before, depends on the location of the sock


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

From the x-ray do they know where the sock is exactly? If it isn't further down the bowl you are right about it not possibly helping, but it will release wastes that are probably in limbo right now and need to go before the bowl obstructs and/or infection sets in. I used an OTC enema on my lab with the tip you insert but I added some tubing secured well for extra reach into the netherregions and have never heard about the douche kind- now I'm curious,lol The tubing I used I got from the NICU where I interned with permission of course but all things came out as hoped and he was happy go lucky within days with only a little loose stool


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG this is scary! My dog picks up socks but has never ate one. I do not know what I would do with an $8000 estimate either. I guess that is why I got pet insurance but I did not get that much.

I hope your pup will be ok, that is a long time to go with a blockage.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I hope everything "comes out" okay.

I wonder if pet insurance would cover something like this?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Depends on the insurance, but almost all (if not all) of them require you to come up with the funds first, then they reimburse you for it (usually minus a deduct. and co-pay) a period of time later.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I work at an Animal Emergency Clinic and cant tell you how often we see this  Please dont try things at home like enemas..your dog needs to have surgery ASAP if it is truely obstructed and is that skinny and dehydrated. Could they do supportive care until you could find somewhere less expenseive to do surgery?!?! IV fluids and antiemetics? Care Credit is a wonderful option and most emergency clinics take them. Go to CareCredit.com. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope that this pup received proper veterinary care.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OP has not been back yet, I am fearing the worst


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Good Morning everyone , thank you so much for all your positive support and prayers . Yesterday I called every Vet in southern California and i finally found one that was willing to work with me .

Yesterday they preformed the surgery around 4o pm and took about 4 hours .When they were done, they called me and told me that we brought her to surgery just in time . That if we would of waited any longer the blockage would have killed her . They said that when they opened her up , her intestine was all purple. As soon as they removed the foreign object though , the intestine started to turn pink again.

The doc said everything turned out well , and i could prob pick her up today . The surgery ended being about 3,000 .00 , that's a lot more reasonable than 8,000.

Oh and you'll NEVER believe what they found in her intestine !!!!!! She swolled a whole DISH RAG , or like a small hand towel !!! . there was no way she was going to pass that huge thing . 

Heres a picture of her so you can see how big she is , and Im still sitting here scratching my head , wondering how she could even swallow a darn towel .
Ill keep everyone posted on her recovery , thanks again for the prayers . i_t really did help us out . _


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Whew...you have no idea how happy reading this just made me! It's crazy how invested you can feel in complete strangers! I'm so gald you found a vet that would work with you, can't believe all the others you called were ok with just letting her die! I worked for a vet for many years before I started my family and he is the type who would have worked with you and that's one of the reasons I still go to him to this day and LOVE him...he truly cares about the animals more then the money! 

It made my day knowing your little girl is ok and on the road to recovery, it's impossiable sometimes to prevent these things, I mean a dish towel!! Who would have thought you can't leave those on you counters!

And by the way....SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I was worried too, and am glad the outcome was positive. I consider myself lucky that neither of my dogs ever got into anything like that when they were babies.

Hope nothing like that ever happens again, and thanks for letting us know how it all turned out!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful, and she looks so happy, probably feels TONS better!!!! Day practices are usually much more reasonable on prices since they arent working emergency hours! Glad you got it done in time, I have seen it go the other way so many times. Hopefully she will choose to play with toys instead of rags from here on out


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's wonderful that she's doing so well! 

$8000 is a pretty crazy figure for the surgery. I wonder how many animals don't get the care they need because of such outlandish charges.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so glad she is okay!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

where did the blockage occur?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so glad your pup is ok! Best wishes for an easy recovery.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> That's wonderful that she's doing so well!
> 
> $8000 is a pretty crazy figure for the surgery. I wonder how many animals don't get the care they need because of such outlandish charges.


That does seem really high. Our clinic it would probably have been around $4500 and thats including emergency hospitalization, office fees, full bloodwork up, rads, pain control surgery etc!!! And I think thats high!!!!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am soooooo relieved to hear that you got her in and she is going to recover. Great news!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy crap! No pun intended. She's such a beautiful pup! So glad she's going to be ok.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Whew! I was so worried I would read the worst. I am so happy she is doing ok and that you found someone who seems to love animals more than money! She is a beautiful girl.

Hard to believe they can swallow that stuff without choking!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is soooooo gorgeous, I'm so glad she'll be ok,,well guess its time to puppy proof the house !


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that she's going to be ok. A whole dish rag.  I'd better be sure I keep a very close eye on Jackie. She wants to eat everything! Your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, that is a relief!!


Gosh darn vet prices in CA!!! You need insurance or independant wealth to vet dogs out there it seems. The same surgery would have only cost a few hundred out here and the vet trained at one of the best schools. Jeepers it makes me cringe every time I hear about the costs out there.

You have a beautiful little pup. Obviously into mischief too!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

with Christmas coming watch out for decorations!! Years ago we had a cat who ate tinsel, we didn't know until it was too late, she died during surgery, the tinsel twisted and sliced her intestines. I've also heard horror stories of glass and plastic balls etc. Remember they may eat them and most of us don't want emergency vet bills, nor dead pets.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful baby. So glad she is going to be OK.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

So my pup has been in recovery for 2 days now , and she is not looking so good . She woke up this morn with a temperature of 105 . I really dont know if she will pull through , Only time will tell .


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

:0(
I hope she is strong enough to pull through....I will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

MikeMartinez10 said:


> So my pup has been in recovery for 2 days now , and she is not looking so good . She woke up this morn with a temperature of 105 . I really dont know if she will pull through , Only time will tell .


Oh no! Is she back at the vet? I know that there is a risk of infection...sepsis and intersussion. I hope she will pull through!


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope things work out for you and your pup.

Same thing happened to me and Kali when she was about 4 mos. I didn't even know she got to any socks. She never acted out of the ordinary. Ate and drank fine. I realized she ate it when she pooped the whole thing out!!! Lucky for us.

My thoughts and prayer go out to you and your pup.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I hope she pulls through!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

She sounds like she's a fighter! Thinking of you both!


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im sorry to announce "Voodoo" did not make it . The vet just called me about a hour ago and gave me the bad news . Our family is devastated and cant believe what has just happened . =(


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry, this is so sad. My sympathy to you for your loss.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a tragedy for your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh, I am so very very sorry((


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Read the whole thread, thought it would not end this way....so very sad for you and your family. My condolences.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So sorry this happened.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I hope you and your family are doing ok.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support . I have to say this is one of the best forums I have ever been a part of, people really care about there dogs and just the breed in general. I have to say my 5 year old daughter took it the hardest today because it was her 5th bday present . She cryed that she didn't want god to take her dog to heaven yet , one day we will get a new dog to replace her . But that dog will have some BIG shoes to fill , because Voodoo was everything we ever wanted .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Mike, I am so sorry that Voodoo didn't pull through. I can't imagine how devastated you and your family must be. 

Take care of yourselves!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh my,  I am so sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous pup.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your pup didn't make it, I was praying she would. My condolences to you, your little daughter, and the rest of your family for your tragic loss.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry  My thoughts are with you and your family. Your poor daughter  :hugs:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I just read this whole thread...I am soo sorry about voodoo. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

This is such a sad story, poor baby


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I am sooo sorry. I have a 4 month old and We have to watch him constantly. I am so so so sorry


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Do you still have your black male pup? Extra snuggles from him for your daughter maybe to ease the pain. I have a 5 year old too. I know it's hard.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Just read the whole thread. I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is awful. I'm sorry she didn't make it, the poor girl.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

It is soo horrible when something like this takes a pups life. It is so hard to watch every little thing our land sharks pick up. 

I know I am paranoid about my 5 month old boy. I follow him around keeping him in my sight unless he is in his secure x pen and I have stopped many a chore to do so. He goes around a corner, I go around a corner. Not even outside alone. See paranoid.

In addition there is nothing puppy edible from a table height down. All doors closed to other rooms, even toilet paper is off the holders. No pillows, nothing on coffee tables. No shoes on floors. Basically it looks like a no mans land in our house from chest down.

We once had a sock incident with our Labrador. She was okay and threw it up on surgery table. taught us our lesson.

I would have a heart attack with those meds under the table in the background pic of Voodoo, even if empty right down my boys mouth they would go. 

Mike I remember you got a little black GSD back in May. which would be like 8 months old now (a boy). Is that the one in your profile? He still okay?

Was the little girl pup an addition to the family for your daughter?


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh no. I just read that she didn't make it. I'm so sory for your loss.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes I still have my black male , his name is zombie . Im glad I kept them seperated for the most part because I heard of people losing one dog , then the other one gets so depressed they dies as well .


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

MikeMartinez10 said:


> Yes I still have my black male , his name is zombie . Im glad I kept them seperated for the most part because I heard of people losing one dog , then the other one gets so depressed they dies as well .


I am glad you still have Zombie. Though the loss is terrible, you have a warm fur-kid to pet and hold. When we lost the first of our two dogs, it was terrible. Our GSD at the time was 4 years old and took it okay though she moped a little bit around the house. Then last year we lost her to cancer and the silence was deafening. That was crushing. So we added our boy this year and again have the thumping of a tail in the house.

Give Zombie attention and love. He is still very much a puppy.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ's a pantie snatcher !!! Ladies be warned !!!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Voodoo was a beautiful girl. My heart goes out to you & your family.

Kristina


----------

